# TiVo Stream install problems / issues



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Figured I'd start a new thread for those having install issues.

I installed my box, originally got "Not successful" message or something.

Now the box has a blinking blue/orange flashing and seems to be looping during the software install process. I've reset the router, power cycled the Stream, etc and no change.

(I do have the new version of the Tivo ap on my iPad.

Originally, the info screen in the ap for the Stream was blank - now it shows:

*Status* Succeeded
*TSN* <my TSN>
*Name* TiVo Stream (what I renamed the box in MMA)
*Software Version* 19.0.J4-01-6 (based on sev...
*IP address* <IP address on my LAN>
*MAC address* <the pseudo address used, not the real one)
*Next Service call* Sat, Sept 8 2012 at 12:24am
*Software Update status* Not available

If anyone had this same issue - what did you do to fix it?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have any other iOS devices? Just to be sure the failure isn't the app/devices fault?

If it fails with multiple iOS devices then I'd say you got a defective unit and need to exchange it.

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Do you have any other iOS devices? Just to be sure the failure isn't the app/devices fault?
> 
> If it fails with multiple iOS devices then I'd say you got a defective unit and need to exchange it.


Yes, but I haven't tried it yet on my iPhone. Or deleted/reinstalled the Tivo ap from the iPad. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Tried on the iPhone and deleted/reinstalled the Tivo ap from the iPad. Same problem.

Tivo support says they just got a memo this afternoon that says that any Stream that is looping in Step 1 ("Checking for software version") needs to be replaced. (Apparently there is no way to currently do a real hardware reset). 

So, looks like I wait a few more days before any Stream happiness.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That sucks 

Dan


----------



## tunarollz (Jun 2, 2011)

jfh3 said:


> Tried on the iPhone and deleted/reinstalled the Tivo ap from the iPad. Same problem.
> 
> Tivo support says they just got a memo this afternoon that says that any Stream that is looping in Step 1 ("Checking for software version") needs to be replaced. (Apparently there is no way to currently do a real hardware reset).
> 
> So, looks like I wait a few more days before any Stream happiness.


How's your new one working out for ya?


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

Im having pretty much the exact same issue. Listening to hold music with TiVo support right now. Hopefully they will replace it quickly. It sucks having to wait... again!

note: I've tried multiple iOS devices, and multiple ethernet cables, on multiple ports. 
Its getting an IP address, i can see that in my router. I can even bring up the ipaddress/index.html

but It gets stuck at the second step of setup.

edit: been on hold for - 27 minutes. (called at 8:30 central which is 6:30 PT) so technically they close now (7pt) but I'm hoping the fact that I called before they closed means I'll get in.

followup: getting an exchange.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

tunarollz said:


> How's your new one working out for ya?


The replacement box was up and running in about 25 minutes. Much happier now.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

Got my replacement today and its up and running. No issues.


----------

